# Quick Overhead Projectors question



## dthrckt (Apr 5, 2011)

Just picked up a sharp qa-50 and dukane 653 for free. I wanted the nice case the qa-50 was in. Bulbs are probably blown. Anybody know if any components are worth saving? If they are, but are not useful to me they'll go to forum members for the cost of shipping...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 5, 2011)

Moving this to Special Application Lighting forum.

Bill


----------



## dthrckt (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry...thanks for moving

somebody speak up if you think others will want this equipment, trash pickup is tomorrow morning:wave:


----------

